
My terrifying deep dive into one of Russia's largest hacking forums - hellofunk
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/jul/24/darknet-dark-web-hacking-forum-internet-safety
======
wruza
Excuse me for this one, but the entire article is an exaggregated bullshit and
complete ignorance of a russian forum culture, language and level of
practiceness. While this particular site probably has nothing to do with
Raymond’s hackers, it feels like TFA goes for Evil Russians all the ways
round.

~~~
BoiledCabbage
I see nothing in the article to support your point. Care to elaborate?

I see listed credit card scamming, ddos'ing, phishing, trojan discussion and
identity theft. It's not clear to me any relation to Russian forum culture, or
how that would apply here.

~~~
wruza
Author didn’t even recognize a quote for who true hacker is; neither is he.
But that can’t stop him from leaving a toxic commentary on it: he goes
straight to the darkest side.

>For this article, I’m going to focus primarily on the hacking and security
sub-forum. >Russians Russian Russians

“The Grandfather’s Way of X” means just “Good old way”, btw.

>It’s fascinating to see how this community works together to take down
'western' systems and divulge chaos and profit from it

>It’s incredibly comprehensive, and the other Russian users thank him kindly
and comment about how concise and informative this chaos-wreaking method is.

>A lot of the information on this forum is incredibly worrying, even if a lot
of it is harmless 15-year-olds trying to be edgy and hack their friend’s
phones. In any case, it’s important to know these communities exist. The dark
underbelly of the internet isn’t going anywhere.

Booh. Do worry. “How scary to live” – yet another russian idiom that would
describe author’s intents. English variant is “spread FUD”.

I could elaborate in my first comment, but the entire article is just a big
pile of scary journalism. That would require to copypaste it and nitpick from
every sentence.

>In Russia, however, the authorities don’t seem to care that these hackers are
wreaking havoc on the west.

We probably have to bow before the evidence of this statement and embrace the
havoc which these 15-yos wreak. Until russian authorities finally convict all
these guys who _discuss_ things on a forum.

